# Vlade Divac Retirement reports inaccurate



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Divac announces retirement












> BELGRADE (NBA) - Vlade Divac, one of most popular Serbo-Montenegrin basketball players of all time, has announced his retirement from the game.
> 
> The LA Lakers centre had been expected to delay his decision until September 30 but has now admitted defeat in his quest to recover from a back injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

wow. not surprised though I guess taking his injuries into consideration.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

He needed to stop, he looked terrible out there last year. I'm hoping he stays with the team as an assistant to help out Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Congratulations on a successful career and being a pioneer to Euros coming to America. Vlade was a character and the league won't be the same without him.

You will be missed Floppy!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

So how does his retirement affect the salaries?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Not a surprise. I thought it was a foregone conclusion, just by looking at his numbers from 03-04 and then 04-05.

Good luck, Vlade.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Damn, I was hoping he'd get in shape and give us 10 minutes a night. His passing would've shined in Phil's offense. I hated him at the end of his career, but he was one of the more memorable Lakers in the early 90s. I'll never forget his shaving commercial! Lol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Thanks For The Flopping Vlade.....


----------



## abc1234567 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Thanks for the memories Vlade. :wave: 

Let's all celebrate for Vlade and that hopefully he can play one last time:banana: :rbanana: :guitar: :cbanana: 

:twave:​


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*



abc1234567 said:


> Thanks for the memories Vlade. :wave:


Like fouling out in that Kings series? :biggrin: 

Actually, he was the main reason I could almost stomach the Kings...


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Take care Vlade. Go have a smoke and run for President. I just hope they keep running that commerical of him dancing w/the Kings dancers.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Good luck Vlade!!
Thanks for the memories!
Too bad he couldn't go out on a strong last season performance, but just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*



Locke said:


> He needed to stop, he looked terrible out there last year. *I'm hoping he stays with the team as an assistant to help out Andrew Bynum.*


:yes:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

vlade will be missed


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Yeah, Vlade was a cool cat.

And he finished it like he started: as a Laker. :biggrin: 

What's not to love about him?


----------



## Limee (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Goodbye Vlade and thanks. :cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

later VLade....thanks for the memories


PS..do we get the remaining of his salery to sign some one?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Vlade Divac Retires*

Your flops were legendary. Thanks for the memories. Oh, and thanks for Kobe.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Not so fast - 
Vlade Divac Retirement reports inaccurate*

http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_vlade_web_16.2715.html

Vlade Divac: Retirement reports inaccurate

01:46 PM PDT on Friday, July 15, 2005

*Lakers center Vlade Divac said late Thursday night that an Internet report about his imminent retirement was inaccurate.*

Divac, speaking by phone, said he will wait to hear from Lakers management about what the team plans to do with him for next season before he makes a decision to return for a 17th season. He said his health would also play a role in his decision.

He had surgery last December for a herniated disc in his lower back that kept him out until early April and limited him to just 15 games last season.

"First, I have to wait to see if the Lakers want me," Divac said. "If they don't want me back, then I have to think about my future, about retiring. But I make no decision right now. I have been working out and my back is OK sometimes. My back has to be healthy. There is no rush. We'll see. But I would love to play again and play for (Lakers coach) Phil Jackson if all things can be worked out."


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

vlade !!! come back!! juss one more season


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

He's done as a player.. Just hang it up Vlade..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> He's done as a player.. Just hang it up Vlade..



come on have a lil faith


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> He's done as a player.. Just hang it up Vlade..


:yes:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

If he retires, we'd still have a tradeable contract, correct?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

thekid said:


> If he retires, we'd still have a tradeable contract, correct?


Yeah, as long as the Lakers pick up his option.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, same situation happened last year when Rick Fox retired; he was used as contract filler in the Celtics deal.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Welcome back Vlade! :clap:


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not buying this...I believe Vlade's gone...can someone tell me if Vlade stands to gain more if he is waived by the Lakers than if he retires. It seems to me that is what he's implying when he says he'll have to wait to see if the Lakers want him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vlade Brown Mihm Bynum

those are some tall mofos


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

The Lakers hold a buyout for 2 million. They extended the deadline to pick up the option or buy him out until I think September or October. Divac would be moved in a trade before he is ever waived. He'd be bought out instead of waived anyway.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

i just read somewhere that he announced his retirement ? i havent heard shiznitt


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We will miss you VD21 and you had a nice career. 

Even though Vlade didnt play much last season it was nice to see him on our bench...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Goodbye Floppy!


----------

